# Why is my heat tape leaving residue?



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm making mugs, shotglasses and steins. Recently my heat tape has begun leaving a yellowed residue on the mugs. But it isn't even a new roll or anything! Not using new mugs either. 

iirc I bought it at Conde - it's the clear heat tape. I may have gotten it at UsCutter but I think they only sell the green so pretty sure it was from Conde.

Anybody dealt with this? Did it just get old or something? I've been using the same roll for a few months.


----------

